# vetrouwde



## Inèss2336

Bonjour tout le monde, 

J'ai un petit problème de traduction avec la phrase suivante
J'ai essayé de la traduire, mais je ne suis pas sûre.

Met xxx een efficiënte en eenvoudige mannier teksberichten te verzenden vanuit uw vertrouwde e-mail omgeving 

Grâce à xxx vous envoyez d’une façon efficace et simple vos messages à partir de votre environnement email.

Je ne sais pas comment traduire vertrouwde (fiable, confié)

Merci pour votre aide
Cordialment

Inèss


----------



## Ferrarista

environment familier...


----------



## Inèss2336

J'avais aussi pensé à ça mais je trouve que ça sonne mal: votre environnement émail familier

Vous pensez pas?


----------



## Ferrarista

Het klinkt inderdaad niet mooi, maar 'familier' komt als vertaling denk ik wel een stuk dichter bij de betekenis van 'vertrouwde' in die zin dan 'fiable' en 'confié'.


----------



## Inèss2336

Ja dat wel

Hoe zou u het anders schrijven? ik  heb er van gemaakt: votre environnement émail

familier dus weggelaten


----------



## Suehil

Wat vind je van 'accoutumé' ?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

ou bien 'environnement habituel'.


----------

